# Breeding Cherry Shrip



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I recieved 30 cherry shrimp last month and tonight counted over 50 shrimplets. How fast do these things actually breed in a dedicated tank?

Any suggestions on feeding them? I don't want to over do it.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I started with six of them 10 months ago and am now selling or giving away 40-50 per month with at least 100 remaining in the tank at all times. They are in a heavily planted direct sunlight (so a fair bit of algae) 29 gallon tank that I supplemental feed a small portion of Repashy Shrimp Souffle twice a week.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

These guys are like bright red aquatic roaches unless something is there to eat them. I wouldn't make any sudden changes, but anywhere between a small punch and a full pleco pellet is fine. As long as it is gone in a few hours call it good.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

They eat anything and everything, but don't overfeed. I feed ~80 RCS a single algae wafer or 3 sinking loach pellets once a week. Otherwise, they scarf microorganisms off the moss or eat algae and fish poo.


----------

